# externen Monitor (multible Funktion) an Field PG



## Anonymous (8 Dezember 2005)

Tach auch,

kann ich an meinem Field PG (Pentium III, 1GHz, Windows 2000 prof.) einen Monitor anschließen und mir damit einen zweiten Arbeitsbereich zu schaffen?
Also jetzt nicht um ein parlleles Bild zu bekommen, sondern tatsächlich einen zweiten Desktop, wobei ich mit der Maus immer hin und her fahren kann.

Sind hierfür Systemeinstellungen, andere Grafikkart oder ein exteres Gerät nötig?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (8 Dezember 2005)

Siehe dazu:

http://www.sps-forum.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=5994

und 

http://www.sps-forum.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=5991


----------



## JandeFun (9 Dezember 2005)

*2 Monitore / Field PG*

Hallo 

ich habe in der Zwischenzeit Kontakt mit dem Support von Siemens aufgenommen. 

Die Aussage von Siemens ist, dass es durchaus möglich ist mit dem neuen Field PG M parallel auf zwei Monitoren zu arbeiten. Mit zwei Monitoren ist gemeint Monitor 1 der vom Laptop und Monitor 2 der zusätzliche. 

Mit dem Vorgängermodell (P III und W2K) ist die Konstellation nicht möglicht.


----------

